# DW - COD4 deathmatch tonight !!!



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Ok guys/gals,

Due to Detailing Bliss bottling it the other night and me ready for battle lol i wondered if anyone wanted to join me tonight in a DW clan on COD4 in a standard team deathmatch?

We'll simply have the clan tag oDWo

Say 7 pm

1/ Wrx man - Gamer tag o0Bally Boy0o


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

count me in mate but wont get online til about 8.30

1/ Wrx man - Gamer tag o0Bally Boy0o
2/panama- gamertag drosc78


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

panama said:


> count me in mate but wont get online til about 8.30
> 
> 1/ Wrx man - Gamer tag o0Bally Boy0o
> 2/panama- gamertag drosc78


8:30 it is then dude - no probs

:thumb:


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

Yeah im up for this! 

1/ Wrx man - Gamer tag o0Bally Boy0o
2/panama- gamertag drosc78 
3/Dal - gamer tag dallewis

I personally prefer hardcore TDM but i will make up some new classes for tonights challenge 

EDIT: Is this on PS3 or XBOX?


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

xbox. hardcore gets my vote to.


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

OH **** IT. Ive got PS3


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

I'd like to say count me in, Jimm3h. Although, I can't be too sure if I am meeting someone for a drink tonight or not.

Can I be a reserve?

Add me just in case - Jimm3h


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Xbox hardcore then :thumb:


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

If only 360/PC players could mix


----------



## treaclesponge (May 29, 2008)

mazda3_daveg said:


> If only 360/PC players could mix


Is there a reason they cant, in theory?


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

1/ Wrx man - Gamer tag o0Bally Boy0o
2/panama- gamertag drosc78
3/ Stupidmonkfish - Gamertag Stupidmonkfish


I'm up for this, just got the "go ahead whatever then" from SWMBO so its all good, i will be on from around 8pm to warm up, aint played properly for a while.


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Jim W said:


> I'd like to say count me in, Jimm3h. Although, I can't be too sure if I am meeting someone for a drink tonight or not.
> 
> Can I be a reserve?
> 
> Add me just in case - Jimm3h


We have a reserve player :thumb:


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

Ah i would have joined in but ive got the PS3


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

notsosmall said:


> Ah i would have joined in but ive got the PS3


Dam it.

We need at least 2 more players !


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

treaclesponge said:


> Is there a reason they cant, in theory?


There are two main reasons for console vs PC multiplayer separation.

The main one is that PC players are much better - the keyboard and mouse input gives you much more control and the console players wouldn't stand a chance.

There was a test where a load of PCs were set up, half with keyboard/mouse and half with gamepads - the gamepad users got beaten by far every time.

The other reason is that most PC online games use dedicated servers, I don't think this is the case with consoles. A console boff may be able to give more info on how the infrastructure for online console gaming works.


----------



## treaclesponge (May 29, 2008)

mazda3_daveg said:


> There are two main reasons for console vs PC multiplayer separation.
> 
> The main one is that PC players are much better - the keyboard and mouse input gives you much more control and the console players wouldn't stand a chance.
> 
> ...


Cool cheers! Learn something new and all that :thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

mazda3_daveg said:


> There are two main reasons for console vs PC multiplayer separation.
> 
> The main one is that PC players are much better - the keyboard and mouse input gives you much more control and the console players wouldn't stand a chance.
> 
> ...


cod4 uses dedicated servers as far as i'm aware. personally prefer an xbox controller to a mouse and keyboard, better laid out ergonomically. Reason PC players are better is because console gamers have girlfriends.  Only messing.:thumb:


----------



## treaclesponge (May 29, 2008)

panama said:


> cod4 uses dedicated servers as far as i'm aware. personally prefer an xbox controller to a mouse and keyboard, better laid out ergonomically. Reason PC players are better is because console gamers have girlfriends.  Only messing.:thumb:


Id like to have a chance to play a PC player and put their thinking to the test. Im sure I could hold my own! :devil:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

treaclesponge said:


> Id like to have a chance to play a PC player and put their thinking to the test. Im sure I could hold my own! :devil:


+1. all you'd have to do is scream "warhammer is sh*t" and theyd have a coronary.


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

panama said:


> +1. all you'd have to do is scream "warhammer is sh*t" and theyd have a coronary.


:lol:


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

So do we have a full squad for tonight??, if not then those of us that are on can try and recruit some canon fodder from our friends lists


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

I think there is only 3 of us ATM

We will be fine when people come home from work :thumb:


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

wrx man said:


> We have a reserve player :thumb:


Sorry to be a let down, but I'm not going to be able to make it.

Going for a drink with a chap I might be doing business with.

Have fun! Keep me informed RE the next match. :thumb:


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

Well my tea is in the oven, so i will demolish that, have a coffee and a ciggie then have a shower and i will be on LIVE, so if anyone is on lets hookup and go over some tactics (by tactics i mean run around like idiots and get shot at).

See those that are playing soon.


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Im on LIVE now guys

Whos on?


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

will be soon, just waiting for my tea and i'll be on sharpish.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

sorry lads i was a bit late. same time tomorrow?


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

I'll be up for this in a couple of weeks - xbox arrives today  Why dont we have a regular slot allocated - e.g. every Monday at 8pm for example?


----------



## iceman98 (Mar 8, 2008)

anyone playing 2nite


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

panama said:


> cod4 uses dedicated servers as far as i'm aware. personally prefer an xbox controller to a mouse and keyboard, better laid out ergonomically. Reason PC players are better is because console gamers have girlfriends.  Only messing.:thumb:


I realise I am a minority playing COD4 on the PC so I'm not gonna get in a battle I can't win but this is pretty funny:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I have access to COD4 servers on PC if anyone wants me to set something up?

How many PC COD4'ers do we have?


----------

